# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  105 amax... 85 interbonds.. 6mm

## baldbob

200 105 amax
130 85 intabonds
300 105 targex
100 100gn sierra sbt
Assorted 95 BT & targex 20 each
120 speer btsp 85gn
100 hornady btsp 190gn

All above 6mm

250 .277 140 btsp hornady

Swap

140 amax 6.5
338OTM 300s
6.5 accubonds/interbonds/sciroccos
162 amax 7mm
180 berger 7mm

OR

W.H.Y

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill let you eat some of my dried venison for the interbonds

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Il even throw in first shot rights  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> Il even throw in first shot rights 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I think all the organisation would entail first shot rights anyway cam!!!!

----------


## baldbob

> If I read that right, you have the 6mm pills and you want the 6.5 pills?
> 
> I will swap you 6.5 140 Amax for the 300 105 Targex if they are the targex for 1:10 twist, and thats actually what your after.


You read it right.. i have the 6mm & .277 imm not using at present to swap fir the 6.5 & 7mm i can use...

And na they are the 1-8 suckers.. blow ur mind accurate tho. Make amax look silly  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I think all the organisation would entail first shot rights anyway cam!!!!


Yea i know, some Bugger invited me on a hunting trip so can't offer money lol

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> Yea i know, some Bugger invited me on a hunting trip so can't offer money lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Im sure we can sort summin out wee cam

----------


## baldbob

Make me offer

----------


## Normie

95gr Targex. What do you want for them Bob?

----------


## baldbob

> 95gr Targex. What do you want for them Bob?


Ive onli got 20 if you want them to try you can have em pm ur details

----------


## Normie

> Ive onli got 20 if you want them to try you can have em pm ur details


Thank you Sir. PM inbound

----------


## Dreamer

How does $25 for the 30 interbonds sound?

----------


## baldbob

> How does $25 for the 30 interbonds sound?


Cam beat ya to them

----------


## Dreamer

> Cam beat ya to them


Arr bugger,no worries.

----------


## Normie

Do you still have the 95gr B-Tips?

----------


## 6MMBR

Do you still have the 105 targex?

----------


## thedrunkfish

How much you want for the 105 AMAx's mate?

----------


## muzza

I'm interested in your 6mm 100 gr boat tails. Tell me what you think they are worth ... ;-)

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'm interested in your 6mm 100 gr boat tails. Tell me what you think they are worth ... ;-)


Bob is an ex member, perhaps pm Tuiman he is just down the road.

----------


## muzza

Ok - maybe that should have been added to the thread by someone who was aware then , maybe , kinda , sorta ,like - y'know ???

I will pm tuiman and see what transpires.

----------


## kiwijames

> I'm interested in your 6mm 100 gr boat tails. Tell me what you think they are worth ... ;-)


Adam sold them to me. They're till sitting on my bench. Could part with them if you're keen.

----------

